# English speaking doctors in Foz Do Arehlo/Caldas ares



## Karen Ince (May 15, 2014)

hi could anyone recommend an English speaking doctor please in the above area and if possible a dentist too?

Many Thanks

karen


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

Karen Ince said:


> hi could anyone recommend an English speaking doctor please in the above area and if possible a dentist too?
> 
> Many Thanks
> 
> karen


Do you want a private doctor or an NHS equivalent?

Regards the dentist, most dentists are private.
There are both about, just need to know what you want.


----------



## Karen Ince (May 15, 2014)

robc said:


> Do you want a private doctor or an NHS equivalent? Regards the dentist, most dentists are private. There are both about, just need to know what you want.


 hi would like NHS equivalent please as not residents


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Dra Rose Marie Barbosa
Clinimed Obidos

Location:

Address:
Rua da Raposeira, Lote 7
Bairro dos Arcos
2510-115 Óbidos

Tel. 262 950 641
Email. [email protected]

http://www.clinimed-obidos.com/index.php?pagename=pg_especialidades&template=default&lang=en



Cost of consultation €40 but well worth it!!

If you are not registered with a doctor here already and "in" the NHS system it will coast you almost that anyway.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

As *visitors/holidaymakers *you can use your UK EHIC card at any Centro de Saude, you will have to pay, but if you keep any receipts then you can get a refund from Portugals Social Security Centres or from UK on return if that treatment was free in UK


----------



## Karen Ince (May 15, 2014)

Thank you everyone for the advice. Very much appreciated


----------

